# Post your watch



## imouto (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm a fan of watches and like to collect them, so far I got 2 which are my favorites.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2015)

I was wearing this baby for most of my adolescence, but mostly because it was a gift.
Got replaced by having a smartphone though.



It had a badly designed interface (one wheel button for every setting) and had to get repaired after a few years, so for a watch that was worth several hundred bucks, it was a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 10, 2015)

Vino said:


> Itachi, this thread is for posting your watch/es, not your jokes. Please edit your post or delete it.



I forgot that this was the serious country club.

okay


----------



## Yak (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2015)

This is what I've been wearing as of Christmas 2014.



It's not an actual picture of my watch, but it's the same model. If I can, I might get a picture of it tomorrow or something.


----------



## Vix (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll post it up later, but last year I bought a ton. I can't wear anything on my wrist because my skin gets extremely irritated. Because it's not used to having anything there, it automatically starts itching like crazy so I can't have the luxury of wearing my nice fancy watches


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 16, 2015)

I like watches on guys, even though it's getting rare because of phones. It's like their special man jewelry that isn't too bling. 

I've got a few watches I like but I don't wear them at all anymore.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 16, 2015)

Been wearing mine for about 2 years.


----------



## Vix (Oct 16, 2015)

agreed w/Kitsune, watches on men are probably one of the most attractive things ever.


----------



## Violence (Oct 24, 2015)

this ones, in blue color.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Human skull for scale


----------



## zoro (Oct 24, 2015)

I haven't worn mine in a while  

Anyway here's the model


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 25, 2015)

Hard to find a close to decent picture not from ebay. lol

Anyway the one I have I keep around and wear sometimes because it was my grandfather's, and given to me by my dad.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 3, 2016)

^ wtf are you bots starting with KCC now?


I don't wear watches. No tears, no fears, no ruined years... no clocks. 

My first ones were CASIO back when I was a kid. The "adult" ones were GUESS, but I haven't been wearing them... cause of moral issues, the real cramp-fish leather  and nobody of the relatives wanted them. The most useless present for me ever.

I am planning to make handmade watches tho, I'll post a pic once I have them.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 6, 2016)

Got this as a gift in December:


​



I haven't been wearing watches since I've got a phone but I am liking it again now ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 6, 2016)

Probably, which is a pity.



Kitsune said:


> I like watches on guys, even though it's getting rare because of phones. It's like their special man jewelry that isn't too bling.



They do look good.


----------



## Kusa (Feb 6, 2016)

Currently I don't have one, but I find those very pretty







Especially the second one


----------



## Catamount (Feb 6, 2016)

Vino said:


> What is this meme? people don't wear watches anymore cause of smartphones?


You can see clocks, watches, time in general everywhere and to wear something beautiful you can choose wristlets if you're a girl. For a guy ofc watches are more important.


----------



## Kyrato (Feb 9, 2016)

Got this one from my Father.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 9, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Currently I don't have one, but I find those very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I probably couldn't keep up with a watch even tho some are really gorgeous. I looove the first one  

I also like these 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morglay (Feb 12, 2016)

My dad had a decent collection. I only have 1: 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 Well I have 2 but the other one seems like a poor life choice in retrospect.


----------

